# any one in invercargill



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

hi is their anyone in southland or invercargill


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi evnz

I'm in Gore - or as the locals say Goooore


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

good one i am not the only one down here this is mine http://electricbedford.blogspot.com


----------



## evlowrider (Jul 23, 2009)

evnz said:


> good one i am not the only one down here this is mine http://electricbedford.blogspot.com


Cool project. I'll be watching your blog. 

Pete.


----------



## Jens Rekker (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi

I'm in Otago. I did a ute conversion a couple of years ago.

I know a guy doing a Datsun 1200 ute conversion in Invercargill. Leave a private message and I'll pass on his details.


----------

